
“I Fell In Love With My Direct Report” - shubhamjain
https://twitter.com/spakhm/status/1124414461014462464
======
alexgartrell
I would love to hear the report’s take on what happened. The “and I still love
her” epilogue makes me think that she probably has a pretty different take.

~~~
watwut
And third parties that he lost friendship with. It seems like there was a lot
of drama at that point that goes further then just having relationship.

~~~
Robin_Message
To be fair, he said something about a failing startup which is likely to take
work friendships to the limit anyway.

------
toomuchlove
I suspect this story starts long before the author and their wife discover
they have nothing in common. These (marrying before realizing incompatibility,
then the obsessive all-or-nothing relationship with their direct report) sound
like behaviors of someone who uses relationships to fill holes. I didn't
really understand this about myself until starting therapy 1.5 years ago. I
hope the author sees a good therapist. You deserve to be happy.

------
jteppinette
I really enjoyed this. Very real.

My immediate thought after reading the thread was that it could have been told
as a 300 page novel, and it would have been significantly worse off because of
it.

------
cm2012
Fascinating. Glad this guy shared his experience.

------
speedplane
It's nice that this guy's initially sad story turned out well for him. But why
is the focus on the fact that he fell for a "direct report". Is the purpose of
his post to tell a story about how he turned his life around through love? Or
is he trying to suggest that becoming romantic with someone you manage is
good? It's a nice little story, but it has an agenda.

